

Ultimate (paper) Notebook and Journal Faceoff - kylered
http://www.xaprb.com/blog/2013/07/10/ultimate-notebook-and-journal-face-off/

======
misframer
About the Whitelines Squared notebook:

> The binding doesn’t open flat; in fact, it doesn’t really even come close,
> and this will be a nuisance.

I got this notebook in the mail yesterday, and this is actually a huge problem
for me. I wish it was more obvious that this was an issue.

I think it's useful to look at posts like these which compare a variety of
options rather than looking at reviews for a single product.

~~~
robotmagician
Also the obnoxious "whitelines" at the bottom of each page. I like filling my
pages with words, thank you very much.

~~~
xaprb
Yes, the Whitelines notebook is a little bit self-promotional. It makes sure
you don't forget that you're holding a Swedish, patented, revolutionary
notebook.

------
kippjb
+1 on the Mead Cambridge notebook. Plus, you can't beat the price.

Moleskin makes a great pocket notebook. Better than Field Notes, IMO.

~~~
xaprb
Link to the Moleskine pocket notebook?

IMO Moleskine is the Starbucks of notebooks. It's a crowded category, but for
me, the Leuchtturm is the clear standout for quality and fit-and-finish, head
and shoulders above the Moleskine.

